# Recent builds (at least one PedalPCB in there)



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 15, 2019)

It was Joel's (see the delay) Birthday...


----------



## zgrav (Nov 15, 2019)

Very nice and whimsical designs for your enclosures.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 15, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Very nice and whimsical designs for your enclosures.


Thank you


----------



## den_vom_moersch (Nov 15, 2019)

Looking great!!! What pcb is in the pirate / sample & hold? Is it from pedalpcb?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 15, 2019)

den_vom_moersch said:


> Looking great!!! What pcb is in the pirate / sample & hold? Is it from pedalpcb?



Nope. One of mine. And thank you


----------



## Gordo (Nov 15, 2019)

Holy crap, you're on a roll!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 15, 2019)

Gordo said:


> Holy crap, you're on a roll!!


Thanks Gordo


----------



## Barry (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow incredible, I don't know where you guys find the time


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 16, 2019)

Totally awesome builds GMD !

Mike


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you Barry and Mourguitars


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 16, 2019)

Fantastic artwork!  Very original.  The filter S/H, is that similar to or based on the Maestro?

"Talent Enhancer" I need one!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 16, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Fantastic artwork!  Very original.  The filter S/H, is that similar to or based on the Maestro?



Thanks very much  Yes it is.



Chuck D. Bones said:


> "Talent Enhancer" I need one!



Don't we all ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

I recall repairing a Maestro Filter S/H back in the day. I traced the circuit and figured out how it worked.  That 2N3904 that's wired "backwards" with only the emitter and collectror in the circuit is the random noise source for the S/H.  Some transistors are noisier than others and in this case, a noisy one is exactly what we want. The guy that owned the pedal didn't use it much, but when he did, it was very effective. At the time, no one had any idea that these pedals would become vintage gems one day and command a 4-figure price.  I'm going to add this one to the PedalPCB wish list.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 17, 2019)

Love the filter S/H I'd love to build one of those.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 17, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Love the filter S/H I'd love to build one of those.


Stay tuned...they might become available here...


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 17, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Stay tuned...they might become available here...


Awesome!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 17, 2019)

The only other pcb I have found of it is here: https://www.deadendfx.com/product/f1sh

But it is for a 1590BBS enclosure.


----------

